# Hi Fi Lite v Hi Fi Molasses Free



## Melms92 (10 May 2014)

I have switched from Hi Fi Lite to Hi Fi Molasses free for a pony who would be susceptible to laminitis, which would you recommend is better ?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 May 2014)

The one without the molasses is better.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 May 2014)

I've recently switched to molasses free.  I think there's far too much sugar in feeds these days.


----------



## Melms92 (10 May 2014)

Falconers said:



			I've recently switched to molasses free.  I think there's far too much sugar in feeds these days.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, is the molasses free less sugary?


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 May 2014)

Melms92 said:



			Thank you, is the molasses free less sugary?
		
Click to expand...

There is no sugar added to the molasses free one so yes its far better, HiFi lite has added molasses.


----------



## AngieandBen (10 May 2014)

Hi Fi Lite about 4% sugar, Hi Fi Molasses Free 2% sugar, so not much in it, the molasses free looks a lot more appetising though!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 May 2014)

The molasses free also has alfafa pellets in so great to feed on it's own.


----------



## Herts05 (11 May 2014)

Alfa-A Molasses Free 4.5% sugar, 2% starch and Hi-Fi Molasses Free 2.5% sugar, 1.5% starch 

These figures are from Tracy Hammond at Dengie.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 May 2014)

Herts05 said:



			Alfa-A Molasses Free 4.5% sugar, 2% starch and Hi-Fi Molasses Free 2.5% sugar, 1.5% starch 

These figures are from Tracy Hammond at Dengie.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a figure for the Hi-Fi lite too?

I have 1 that cannot have Alfalfa, so at present still using Hi-Fi Lite


----------



## TGM (11 May 2014)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Do you have a figure for the Hi-Fi lite too?

I have 1 that cannot have Alfalfa, so at present still using Hi-Fi Lite
		
Click to expand...

You are aware that there is alfalfa in the HiFi Lite range as well, albeit blended with straw?  If you go to the Dengie website they list the starch/sugar content of all their chaffs - HiFi Lite = 7% sugar, 1.5% starch.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 May 2014)

TGM said:



			You are aware that there is alfalfa in the HiFi Lite range as well, albeit blended with straw?  If you go to the Dengie website they list the starch/sugar content of all their chaffs - HiFi Lite = 7% sugar, 1.5% starch.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes am aware  but the quantity is minimal in that, I use it mixed with std chaff which is cut by local farmer.


----------



## Theocat (11 May 2014)

I switched from Healthy Hooves to the molasses free version - after a few weeks neddy decided to turn his nose up at it so we're back on standard HH, but it's still only 5% sugar and 1.5% starch so I'm not losing too much sleep over it!


----------



## saffytessa (11 May 2014)

Sugar issues aside the molasses free (8.5MJ/kg) has a higher oil content 6.5% v. 1.5% so could be more conditioning than the hifi lite (7.5MJ/kg). Depends whether sugars are your problem or just weight gain.


----------



## Micky (12 May 2014)

for laminitis help, its not the oil to worry about, its sugars and starch content...the lamintis site forum has recommended feeds on it...


----------



## NOISYGIRL (14 May 2014)

Micky said:



			for laminitis help, its not the oil to worry about, its sugars and starch content...the lamintis site forum has recommended feeds on it...
		
Click to expand...

Please could you post the link to this forum ?


----------



## Micky (15 May 2014)

Just googleThelaminitissite and it will come up...Sorry i'm rubbish at links stuff


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 May 2014)

Um, don't be fooled just because something says its passed by the "Laminitis Trust" and/or is "laminitis friendly". 

Check out, and check again, the SUGAR content of feeds because even thought it might say "mollasses-free" there still might be a helluva lot of sugar sneaked in there.

Its naughty. And not just confined to "human" food either.....


----------

